

Show HN: I just submitted my first game, Steredenn, on Steam - valryon
http://store.steampowered.com/app/347160

======
tsukikage
"It’s a roguelike."

I do not think that word means what you think it means.

~~~
valryon
(dev here) Well, that's true. It's not a rogue-like but this is the term most
player will understand directly, thanks to games like FTL, Binding of Isaac or
Nuclear Throne.

So it is a way for us to explain permadeath and replayability in a single
word. :)

~~~
tsukikage
(I am in love with the pixel art)

~~~
valryon
( Me too :) It's made by a friend, Plus, you may have a look at his tumblr:
[http://pluspixels.tumblr.com](http://pluspixels.tumblr.com) )

